# !! spitfire - mural symphonic strings - a new chapter



## Spitfire Team (Aug 17, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0031/imgs/smc0031_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0031/imgs/smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0031/imgs/smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The third instalment in Spitfire's award winning Symphonic Strings range. 'Progressive Techniques': some must-haves for your symphonic collection with a whole clutch of never before sampled articulations to give you an all-new original edge. Excellent as an original stand alone library. Combine with Mural 1 & 2 and it will take you to the next level!

FOR MORE INFORMATION, DEMOS, WALKTHROUGHS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (HERE).

As a companion to the list of welcome articulations in attendance below are some unexpected arrivals including many A-lister's secret weapon, the favoured "divisi normale and con sordino", recorded together for the first time. Basses playing both pizz and brushed spiccato for a warmer, more rounded bottom end. But also "super sul tasto". Imagine 30 players playing so far up the neck that the note ceases to exist, just the sound of rosin on bow, like an almighty giant breathing out, coupled with the other 30 musicians playing con sord and close to "oblivion" on the neck to provide a never before heard, almost inaudibly quiet symphonic landscape of tundra and ice!

On playing initial WIP patches for Mural 3, Spitfire boss Paul Thomson eloquently summed up what he heard in his lyrical Black Country twang; "It's a gigantic bag of totally new s**t".





*FOR MORE INFORMATION, DEMOS, WALKTHROUGHS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (HERE.)*

*NB REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0161/imgs/smc0161_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0161/imgs/smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0161/imgs/smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The most extraordinary selection of beautiful, haunting and utterly unique Symphonic Evolutions (Evos) presented both as standard 'long' articulations in the BML codebase and as Spitfire's totally unique "Evo Grid" system. These fantastic creations from the mind of Ben Foskett are so unbelievably special and unique that we've decided to make them ultra exclusive by only offering them as part of the key bundles. These ultra unique articulations will take you to the next level and help your music sine, beacon-like, with originality.







TO FIND OUT AND HEAR MORE ABOUT MURAL SYMPHONIC EVOLUTIONS GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (HERE.).

This is part of the newly compiled Mural Symphonic Strings bundle...

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-bundle (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bundles/smc0126/imgs/smc0126_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bundles/smc0126/imgs/smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bundles/smc0126/imgs/smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-bundle (Mural Symphonic Strings Bundle) featuring all 5 Mural products (including the new & ultra unique http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (Mural Volume 3)) for £1199.

TO HEAR DEMOS, WALKTHROUGHS AND FIND OUT MORE GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (HERE.).

*NB ALL BML AND MURAL PRODUCTS REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN.*





Remember that buying doesn't mean downloading. We offer a sublime customer experience from our purpose built downloader app. Buy now and literally download anytime from any location without any time limits. To find out how our downloader app works go HERE.

Moreover, if you're on holiday and fancy having it waiting at home on your return try our http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html (BESPOKE HARD DRIVE SERVICE) and get it sent to someone who can sign for it for you!


----------



## lumcas (Aug 17, 2015)

A new chapter…. without a single sound? Or is it my setup?


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmmm, I Wonder what that could mean?

1) HZ Piano?
2) The volume II's of all the WW's & Brass?
3) ??

In any case, kind of them to forewarn us three days in advance. Start looking for funds!


----------



## kclements (Aug 17, 2015)

This is one reason I love the Spitfire team. Who would have thought to announce a new musical product in a silent video. cool.

(at least I'm assuming its a musical product. Maybe it's something entirely different)

cheers
kc


----------



## Tatu (Aug 17, 2015)

Carefully whispers; "a choir?"


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 17, 2015)

I think it is a choir!


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 17, 2015)

If I'm not misstaken I think I read that it's a choir library, with mutes on the singers.
Could also be a piano-library or perhaps a book?
*I would like a book, a "how to diy - spitfire way"-book. With pictures.*
Or it could be that they will start to sell sandglasses.
I for one can't wait until thursday.
Whatisit?

/Anders


----------



## tokatila (Aug 17, 2015)

Easy. Sandglass means time, it's subscription based model.


----------



## windshore (Aug 17, 2015)

I suspect that it is more "service related" than product...


----------



## kclements (Aug 17, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Easy. Sandglass means time, it's subscription based model.



that would be fine with me. Although I think I have pretty much everything I need right now, I like the idea of subscriptions to be able to rent the stuff you need when you need it.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Matt Hawken (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys, it's totally obvious. Hourglass means time. Time means _Inception_.

It's the long-awaited HZ BRAAAAAAAAHMS Spitfire library!


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 17, 2015)

I just love Spitfire's marketing department.
My bet is to HZ piano.


Matt Hawken said:


> It's the long-awaited HZ BRAAAAAAAAHMS Spitfire library!


I reaaally hope it's not, hahaha.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 17, 2015)

WallofSound said:


> Or it could be that they will start to sell sandglasses


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, good one!


----------



## TintoL (Aug 17, 2015)

OHH MAN..... THIS IS SUCH A BAD NEWS. 
This is crazy... if it's a choir library it will be hard not to buy it... 

if I can ask, what is it that you expect for an "HZ Brahms library"?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 17, 2015)

Your sh_ting me right ? I swear I heard the sound of coins falling throughout the clip


----------



## Chris Hurst (Aug 17, 2015)

If I listen closely, I'm sure I can hear my wallet crying downstairs...


----------



## TGV (Aug 17, 2015)

A Brahms library? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0ZboerS4zc (String sextets)? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lPecOgoWsM (Altos)? Count me in!


----------



## Allegro (Aug 17, 2015)

Dont think so hard. Hourglasses haven't been sampled before. Hence, a new chapter!


----------



## CDNmusic (Aug 17, 2015)

A fully featured subscription model (containing all their current libraries) with attractive/flexible minimum time commitments and price would be something very welcomed...it would pretty much make me use Spitfire exclusively.


----------



## TintoL (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation TGV. 

If they do a sextet library with the level of detail of sable... that will be impossible to avoid. My wallet is crying already.


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 17, 2015)

I can hardly imagine any developer based on kontakt to offer a subscription model. So, no subscription model TBA I think ... Except if they were doing their own playback engine ... please don't!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2015)

A new chapter, meaning, something new, that they have not sampled yet ? 

So it might be Choirs. but could also be ........ 

Can't wait to find out what it is, and I'm glad we will know Aug.20th, not Sept. or Oct. 20th


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 17, 2015)

Ugh. You guys are such teases! My head says it's HZ Piano and my heart says it's choirs. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 17, 2015)

If it's a choir then my recent voxos purchase will have been my biggest regret of 2015. Please Spitfire, give us some British voices!!!


----------



## jason.d (Aug 17, 2015)

is BML complete now? maybe a new chapter could be a new modular library recorded in a different hall?

oh the possibilities...


----------



## TintoL (Aug 17, 2015)

Just to have mural completed with volume 3 will be great.


----------



## sinkd (Aug 17, 2015)

My guess: Spitfire Presents _Niente_, The ultimate sound of silence...


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 17, 2015)

sinkd said:


> My guess: Spitfire Presents _Niente_, The ultimate sound of silence...


Deep-sampled with multiple mic perspectives. Stay tuned for the Junkie XL mixes!


----------



## williemyers (Aug 17, 2015)

perhaps they've sampled John Cage's "4'33""?


----------



## AfterInfinity (Aug 17, 2015)

We must all take a moment to bow our heads in prayer to the Spitfire gods. Pray fervently for HZ Piano.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 17, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> Deep-sampled with multiple mic perspectives. Stay tuned for the Junkie XL mixes!



If it's got performance legato I'm in!


----------



## The Darris (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## jamwerks (Aug 18, 2015)

Well they've gotten lots of requests here for a choir. With 8dio Lacrimosa just out that would make for some stiff competition. The "new chapter" might be the Vol II's but maybe with some new techniques: contollable attack (smooth to accented). And they might even have adopted the 8dio methods of "arcs" instead of crossfading sustains. I for one wouldn't be unhappy...


----------



## Vik (Aug 18, 2015)

jamwerks said:


> I Wonder what that could mean?


Maybe a new BML library, between the Mural and Sable size, with a good divisi solution, something equivalent to OT's (now) expanded adaptive legato system, loads of different/unique legato sets and planned from day one to include even more dynamic layers? That would be good, as long as it doesn't mean delays of the remaining Mural volumes.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2015)

A new chapter means a new series to me ? You never know with Christian's teases though.  I hear there getting a kick out of all our guesses in King's Cross.


----------



## alexmshore (Aug 18, 2015)

Hoping for either…

1. HZ Piano
2. Next series / set of volumes for BML (Mural Vol.3!)
3. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=507 (Solo Strings Update?!) 

Would be surprised if its something like a subscription model, I don't see a way to do this without everything having on serial numbers / Kontakt player setup. A choir would be pretty interesting.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Aug 18, 2015)

The Answer you are all looking for is *42*


----------



## careyford (Aug 18, 2015)

_Just copied this from the Spitfire website, must have leaked early:_
The long-awaited "BML Oboe Phalanx." Need a gaggle of geese to cut through even the densest epic string section? Need an epic and wide sampled 6 oboe choir? BML Oboe Phalanx is bold and broad and features all 6 of the world's finest oboists each tuned to approximately a440. Combine with BML 105 Reeds Volume 1 oboes for the most audacious and honky oboe armada the world has ever seen. Admiral Nelson himself would hear this oboe phalanx coming and turn the fleet out of fear! Bespoke Neve Montserrat preamps? Hell, yes. The best valve and ribbon mics? You'll hear the finest oboe detail ever. NOTE: This library is not recorded in situ as our other libraries. Because what would that even mean for 6 oboes????

*note not really from their website... please note I am an oboist


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 18, 2015)

Obvious fake. I can say that because I sense that it's a deeply sampled jaw harp - Lyndhurst Hall, 5 mic positions, recorded through the finest of analog gear. It's totally gonna blow those 8Dio and Garritan jaw harps out of the water.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2015)

Crumhorn2 Redux


----------



## gbar (Aug 18, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Crumhorn2 Redux




How about Crumhorn Phalanx?

_We still think it sounds awful, but now it's epically aweful!_ Deep sampling, 4 mic positions, and 12 velocity layers + our new fanfare sculptor. 12GB in compressed format.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Aug 18, 2015)

Cimbassi Phalanx would be godlike.. but I'm not expecting that.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 19, 2015)

New Teaser (with sound)...


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, a deeply sampled hourglass library for sure.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 19, 2015)

It's either _Granular Waiting Halls_ or _Hypersampled British Rainy Weather_.


----------



## Matt Hawken (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, that sounds like a choir doing body percussion. Make of that what you will...


----------



## Allegro (Aug 19, 2015)

Quantum sampling! I can clearly hear quarks passing through the Higgs field. 
Ok seriously. H2O molecules colliding with polythene.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 19, 2015)

Tiffin's boys choir was recording at Air Studios in March...


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 19, 2015)

Sounded kinda like nature put through an IR of Air Studios.


----------



## gbar (Aug 19, 2015)

*ARTICULATIONS & MIC MIXES*
*ARTICULATIONS*
Fall
Fanfare
Light palette
Long Cuivre
Long
Multitongue
Performance palette
Performance
Rip
Short Marcato
Short Staccato
Short Tenuto
*PATCHES*
Core palette
Performance Palette
COG Core palette
COG Performance palette
Economical Decorative
Economical Long
Economical Short
Time Machine Decorative
Time Machine Short
Velocity-based palette
*MICROPHONE MIXES*
(initial release)
Close
Tree
Ambient
Outrigger
Stereo Pair
Close Ribbon
Gallery
Mid Range
3 x Jake Jackson Mixes

PS. Not really.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 19, 2015)

HEADING YOUR WAY THURSDAY 20TH AUGUST 2015
www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## maclaine (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm in the middle of sorting out some finances, and along you come with this [throws receipts into the air]?!

Seriously, though, this is great timing. I have EVO 1 and love it, but something similar to that in AIR is exactly what I need to get everything to sit together nicely on my current project. Also, here's hoping Mural 3 has full sized sections doing runs. I use Sable for that now, but I'd love to have it work together more naturally with Mural 1 and 2


----------



## SeattleComposer (Aug 19, 2015)

Very good.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome, will definitely be interested in the Symphonic Evolutions, like *maclaine* said having it in AIR is where it's at!


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 19, 2015)

Cool !


----------



## Whatisvalis (Aug 19, 2015)

Interested to see how the progressive techniques differ from the symphonic evolutions. I'm assuming it's all the same players?

Really outstanding work


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2015)

Evo Mural ? I guess the hourglass represents the emptying of my bank account.
Ramen for dinner the next month


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm so torn... 2 NEW MURALS!!..but my dreams of Spitfire Choirs...

Edit: On top of that, you guys tease me with a false Crumhorn Phalanx advert. So cruel!


----------



## TintoL (Aug 19, 2015)

Holy crap.... it was better than my dreams of volume 3. My bank account is going to die tomorrow.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 19, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG, THAT TEASER TEASED ME!

(I would love to see sampled p legato transitions)


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2015)

Splendid !


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm curious to see how it will differ from Albion 4. Evo 1,2 + Albion 4 seems to cover a lot of that.


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 19, 2015)

Shame, I was getting kind of hyped about Crumhorn Phalanx...


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 19, 2015)

Has their website updated yet?

*click refresh*

Has their website updated yet?

*click refresh*

Has their website updated yet?

*click refresh*..


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm curious to see how it will differ from Albion 4. Evo 1,2 + Albion 4 seems to cover a lot of that.



Idk about Evo, but this should be significantly more detailed than Albion 4


----------



## Saxer (Aug 20, 2015)

aaahhh... Mural 3!


----------



## Resoded (Aug 20, 2015)

Very interesting, looking forward to see the articulations list.


----------



## samphony (Aug 20, 2015)

hopefully some playable glissandi and what not


----------



## lpuser (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice one, congratulation! _I only wished Spitfire libraries would be affordable for hobbyists, too _


----------



## Stiltzkin (Aug 20, 2015)

It's up on the website now btw, for anyone following


----------



## gbar (Aug 20, 2015)

oh lord--what can I delete from my hard drives?


----------



## tmm (Aug 20, 2015)

Honestly, I'd be all about the Mural Bundle, but my faith in the SF support team has been measurably shaken. 6 tickets in 2.5-3 months, no reply... and I'm trying to throw money at them!


----------



## Whatisvalis (Aug 20, 2015)

tmm said:


> Honestly, I'd be all about the Mural Bundle, but my faith in the SF support team has been measurably shaken. 6 tickets in 2.5-3 months, no reply... and I'm trying to throw money at them!



I've never had an issue getting a response, and I've had a question in the last month. Something is not right there.


----------



## gbar (Aug 20, 2015)

tmm said:


> Honestly, I'd be all about the Mural Bundle, but my faith in the SF support team has been measurably shaken. 6 tickets in 2.5-3 months, no reply... and I'm trying to throw money at them!



I never had this problem. They've always been pretty prompt for me. Of course, I have only had 3 support tickets, and one of them was because I am sometimes stupid.

2 were legit, though, and one required a fix from them, and the other was related to needing to delete .DS_store files to get the download to complete.


----------



## tack (Aug 20, 2015)

My god. That Long Super Sul Tasto. Must have.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 20, 2015)

Very nice choice of arts. Impressive work chaps! Hard to not buy this one...


----------



## Lex (Aug 20, 2015)

So I can't purchase Symphonic Evolution unless I buy some bundle? What a d*ck move...


----------



## Saxer (Aug 20, 2015)

was hoping for fast legatos/runs and stuff like sable3...


----------



## Resoded (Aug 20, 2015)

Lex said:


> So I can't purchase Symphonic Evolution unless I buy some bundle? What a d*ck move...



Lex, try this topic: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/mural-evolutions-only-bundled.48040/


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 20, 2015)

Would not say d**k move, my mother raised me better, but I will admit to being VERY, VERY disappointed in this decision by Spitfire.  I do not have $500 u.s. right now to get the Intro bundle, but surely would find a way to get Symphonic Evolutions Intro if they would offer it. 

Bundles are starting to get too cute & convoluted IMHO.



Lex said:


> So I can't purchase Symphonic Evolution unless I buy some bundle? What a d*ck move...


----------



## lucor (Aug 20, 2015)

Saxer said:


> was hoping for fast legatos/runs and stuff like sable3...


Fast legato is in the articulations list. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 20, 2015)

tmm said:


> Honestly, I'd be all about the Mural Bundle, but my faith in the SF support team has been measurably shaken. 6 tickets in 2.5-3 months, no reply... and I'm trying to throw money at them!



Hi there,

I'm very sorry to hear you're having difficulties reaching us. We've had a look through our support system and can confirm that the last ticket we received from you was received 4th October 2014 and this issue was resolved. Please inbox us with your query which we will try to resolve as soon as possible. We aim to respond to all support tickets received within 48hrs and have a 90% satisfaction rate, so I'm very sorry to hear about this issue.

All the best.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice, I skipped Evo.1 because it was not recorded in Air. Symphonic Evolutions for me.


----------



## alexmshore (Aug 20, 2015)

lucor said:


> Fast legato is in the articulations list. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3


The articulation list states "Fast Run Legato", and from what I can see after watching the video this volume only has the run builder and a Legato Sul G, so no standard fast legato as of yet. Hopefully they will appear in yet another volume. Longs molto vib Rachmaninov have to be my favourite in the walkthrough!

Also seems as though Vol 1 & 2 have been updated recently to 1.5, must have missed those ones.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmm... I bought the bundle but got only "Combination patches" from Mural vol.3?

Evolutions downloading fine.

Edit - Links arrived 15 mins later. For main and alt mics. Now only missing stereo mixes.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 20, 2015)

the purchase process is very convoluted, I own the first 2 murals and can't figure out how to purchase EVO.

OK figured it out...I have to buy 2 other products of which I have no interest in purchasing to get EVO.

After all of the other similar products I have purchased All Albions and both earlier EVO's there is no other way in...

You may wish to rethink your policy.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 20, 2015)

alexmshore said:


> The articulation list states "Fast Run Legato", and from what I can see after watching the video this volume only has the run builder and a Legato Sul G, so no standard fast legato as of yet. Hopefully they will appear in yet another volume. Longs molto vib Rachmaninov have to be my favourite in the walkthrough!
> 
> Also seems as though Vol 1 & 2 have been updated recently to 1.5, must have missed those ones.



News to me too, no updates are coming up in my SA Library Manager, am I missing something?


----------



## alexmshore (Aug 20, 2015)

jonathanwright said:


> News to me too, no updates are coming up in my SA Library Manager, am I missing something?


Nothing in mine when I last checked. May be possible they are only just about to go out but curious as it says released 10th August.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 20, 2015)

alexmshore said:


> Nothing in mine when I last checked. May be possible they are only just about to go out but curious as it says released 10th August.



Aha, not just me then, you could be right, as I notice they mention Mural 3 in the update blurb.


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 20, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> the purchase process is very convoluted, I own the first 2 murals and can't figure out how to purchase EVO.
> 
> OK figured it out...I have to buy 2 other products of which I have no interest in purchasing to get EVO.
> 
> ...


Exactly in the same boat! I might even want to buy vol 3, but no way am I going to buy Mural ensemble, a library with only sample content, I have already payed for ...


----------



## devastat (Aug 20, 2015)

Very disappointing to see that Mural Evolutions cannot be purchased individually, and I already own three Mural products.


----------



## JT (Aug 20, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear you're having difficulties reaching us. We've had a look through our support system and can confirm that the last ticket we received from you was received 4th October 2014 and this issue was resolved. Please inbox us with your query which we will try to resolve as soon as possible. We aim to respond to all support tickets received within 48hrs and have a 90% satisfaction rate, so I'm very sorry to hear about this issue.
> 
> All the best.



I've also have had problems getting support issues resolved. I've submitted several support tickets since the Sable update was released. I've sent multiple emails to Harnek and even sent a PM through this forum.Up to this point, I have received no replies.

I'm not trying to derail this thread by bringing this up, it's just that I'm a little hesitant to purchase anything else while I have outstanding issues which have not been resolved.


JT


----------



## RCsound (Aug 20, 2015)

As a customer of the first 2 MURAL volumes, i do not need/want Mural Ensemble, sorry Spitfire Team but this is totally incomprehensible. I hope you reconsider this and offer MURAl Evolution as individual purchase or special price for users that already have Volumen 1,2 and 3.


----------



## rJames (Aug 20, 2015)

There are separate prices on each product even though (I guess) its only available as a bundle now. Maybe that's Spitfire's way of doing a higher price at launch and eventually they will be available separately. Otherwise, why have a price on them?
I am only interested in knowing if the fast legatos are only run builders.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 20, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> the purchase process is very convoluted, I own the first 2 murals and can't figure out how to purchase EVO.
> 
> OK figured it out...I have to buy 2 other products of which I have no interest in purchasing to get EVO.
> 
> ...



Same here.
Interested in Mural EVO, but I will not be forced to buy a bundle that contains an ensemble librarythat i'm not interested in...


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 20, 2015)

Personally, I have no problem with a developer doing something special to reward those with major brand loyalty.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there, excuse duplication of threads, we'll move to delete second thread... here's all the headline info found in the other:

In order to celebrate the launch of two transformative new Symphonic Strings products, Spitfire are proud to announce an extraordinary promo deal!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0031/imgs/smc0031_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0031/imgs/smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0031/imgs/smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0031_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The third instalment in Spitfire's award winning Symphonic Strings range. 'Progressive Techniques': some must-haves for your symphonic collection with a whole clutch of never before sampled articulations to give you an all-new original edge. Excellent as an original stand alone library. Combine with Mural 1 & 2 and it will take you to the next level!

This next part of the Mural Symphonic Strings story is available for a very short time at £299 (RRP £399 offer must end 1st September 2015). FOR MORE INFORMATION, DEMOS, WALKTHROUGHS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (HERE).



As a companion to the list of welcome articulations in attendance below are some unexpected arrivals including many A-lister's secret weapon, the favoured "divisi normale and con sordino", recorded together for the first time. Basses playing both pizz and brushed spiccato for a warmer, more rounded bottom end. But also "super sul tasto". Imagine 30 players playing so far up the neck that the note ceases to exist, just the sound of rosin on bow, like an almighty giant breathing out, coupled with the other 30 musicians playing con sord and close to "oblivion" on the neck to provide a never before heard, almost inaudibly quiet symphonic landscape of tundra and ice!

On playing initial WIP patches for Mural 3, Spitfire boss Paul Thomson eloquently summed up what he heard in his lyrical Black Country twang; "It's a gigantic bag of totally new s**t".

*This next part of the Mural Symphonic Strings story is available for a very short time at £299 (RRP £399 offer must end 1st September 2015). FOR MORE INFORMATION, DEMOS, WALKTHROUGHS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (HERE.)*

*NB REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0161/imgs/smc0161_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0161/imgs/smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0161/imgs/smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0161_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The most extraordinary selection of beautiful, haunting and utterly unique Symphonic Evolutions (Evos) presented both as standard 'long' articulations in the BML codebase and as Spitfire's totally unique "Evo Grid" system. These fantastic creations from the mind of Ben Foskett are so unbelievably special and unique that we've decided to make them ultra exclusive by only offering them as part of the key bundles. These ultra unique articulations will take you to the next level and help your music sine, beacon-like, with originality.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-bundle (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bundles/smc0126/imgs/smc0126_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bundles/smc0126/imgs/smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bundles/smc0126/imgs/smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0126_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

This is part of the "next chapter" in the evolution Mural Symphonic Strings and is available only as part of bundles that feature Mural strings. We're also offering a staggering deal on the newly compiled http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-bundle (Mural Symphonic Strings Bundle) featuring all 5 Mural products (including the new & ultra unique http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (Mural Volume 3)) for £999. That's nearly 40% off the MSRP of £1645! Own part of this bundle already? You won't be charged for what you already have! TO HEAR DEMOS, WALKTHROUGHS AND FIND OUT MORE GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (HERE.).



TO GRAB THE "MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS BUNDLE" AT THE ABSOLUTE ONE OFF PRICE OF £999 GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-bundle (HERE).

TO FIND OUT AND HEAR MORE ABOUT MURAL SYMPHONIC EVOLUTIONS GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (HERE.).

*NB ALL BML AND MURAL PRODUCTS REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN.*





Remember that buying doesn't mean downloading. We offer a sublime customer experience from our purpose built downloader app. Buy now and literally download anytime from any location without any time limits. To find out how our downloader app works go HERE.

Moreover, if you're on holiday and fancy having it waiting at home on your return try our http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html (BESPOKE HARD DRIVE SERVICE) and get it sent to someone who can sign for it for you!


----------



## rJames (Aug 20, 2015)

TeamLeader said:


> Personally, I have no problem with a developer doing something special to reward those with major brand loyalty.


Me too. I am especially happy that because I've bought the entire BML collection they are rewarding me with the opportunity to pay them for samples that I already own. I feel special.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, those are samples we own, but not editing that we own. And editing is part of the cost of doing a library...


----------



## rJames (Aug 20, 2015)

jamwerks said:


> Well, those are samples we own, but not editing that we own. And editing is part of the cost of doing a library...


Yes, of course. My point is that I will not get anything that I will use... but am forced to buy. 
I don't think they should give it away free.
You must admit that for that price, they are not just charging for the programming.
Its pure greed. And yes, that is the modern corporate mindset. Not one you'd expect from a musician/composer led company. Profit is fine. They have the right to charge and bundle however they want.
I have the right to be sarcastic about how they are rewarding their loyal customers. If I bought it, I wouldn't download it. That's my customer loyalty reward?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Alongside many of the progressive techniques, the amazing 'super sul tasto' divisi con sords, and shorts combo there is also a very very mean stand alone set of awesome classic techniques and tools... as so brilliantly displayed here in this contextual demo by genius Andrew Blaney:



All strings Mural 3, everything played in, no phrases.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry if I'm derailing this thread. But how about the libraries? Any early impressions?


----------



## rJames (Aug 20, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Alongside many of the progressive techniques, the amazing 'super sul tasto' divisi con sords, and shorts combo there is also a very very mean stand alone set of awesome classic techniques and tools... as so brilliantly displayed here in this contextual demo by genius Andrew Blaney:
> 
> ...



Let them eat cake!


----------



## timtom (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmmm, okay just did the math for this...
Actually for everybody who owns Mural 1 and 2 the upgrade price is the same
when you buy Volume 3 and Evo you get the Ensamble actually for free...
...so the downside on this bundle deal is for everybody who doesn't own any mural and wants EVO but for owners of Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 the discount looks like this:
COMPLETE MY BUN021 - BML MURAL BUNDLE
- Bundle cost is £999.00
- You already own SYMPHONIC STRINGS - VOL. 1, discount £242
- You already own SYMPHONIC STRINGS - VOL. 2, discount £242
- Total £515.00 (discount of £484.00)

So for £515.00 upgrade bundle price you get
Mural Vol. 3
Mural Evo
and Mural Ensambles

To compare if you just buy
Mural Vol. 3 £ 299.-
and Mural Evo £ 199.- (thats the price on their website even though you can't buy it separate)

This two already cost as separate products £ 500.-
so for £ 515.- you get all three (Vol. 3, Evo and Ensamble)

In this case if you want or like Mural Ensamble makes from the upgrade point no difference since you end up with the same price.

As said this is for owners of Mural 1 and 2.

So I can understand that someone who doesn't own neither of this and wants Mural EVO only is quite dissapinted.


----------



## gbar (Aug 20, 2015)

First impressions of Volume 3 and Ensembles.

Volume 3 makes me feel good about buying volumes 1 & 2 so far after just playing around with the new patches and the alt mics.

Ensembles... will probably be useful when just putzing around trying to come up with ideas. I hear what a lot of you are saying about ensembles, but my concern was really more about disc space than cost since the whole bundle comes with a pretty steep discount.

Still downloading Evolutions, so ... standby to standby.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 20, 2015)

gbar said:


> First impressions of Volume 3 and Ensembles.
> 
> Volume 3 makes me feel good about buying volumes 1 & 2 so far after just playing around with the new patches and the alt mics.
> 
> ...



Just got around playing with Evolutions. Some Evos are just so beautiful that I think that finally Loegria has a serious contender. 

I also sincerely hope they would update Albion IV to use the same system in the future, if possible.


----------



## TintoL (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree that for someone who already has vol 1 and 2, or for someone that only wants EVO it is quite disappointing to be forced to buy ensembles.

But, if you don't own any of the mural volumes like me and you are interested in vol 1, 2 and 3, it is not a bad deal. It's actually really good.

Vol 1,2 and 3, bought separately are 1100 pounds (promo price, it will be 1200 after sept 1st). And the bundle WITH EVO, is 1000. So, I am getting what I want for 100 pounds less, PLUS EVO.... which actually looks amazing. All 3 volumes plus EVO (if we were able to buy it separately it will be 1400) So, really, there is a big discount if you don't own any.

Nevertheless, I agree that been forced to buy ensemble is not good if you only want EVO.

I would suggest to Spitfire:

If it's too hard for spitfire to go back now and make it not obligatory to buy the bundle to get evo; you could make EVO not dependent of bml ensemble after the promo is done. Like a "it will go back to this price, and it would be available by itself after sept 1st"

I think this is a wiser way to go because you guys have already a good reputation. I don't find it necessary to force a good sell moment beyond it's limits. You will continue to sell well first of all because your products are way too good, and second because the value of the product doesn't depreciates like products from other companies who get desperate and sell their product for an 80 % reduced value.


----------



## Vik (Aug 20, 2015)

timtom said:


> - Bundle cost is £999.00
> - You already own SYMPHONIC STRINGS - VOL. 1, discount £242
> - You already own SYMPHONIC STRINGS - VOL. 2, discount £242
> - Total £515.00 (discount of £484.00)
> ...


I strongly dislike the idea of only having discounts only for those who can afford them. Freelancers, people with a low income, people with an irregular income, people who may have low income in certain periods (summer) and therefore can't invest in anything new in that period etc usually suffer from the problem that they have to pay extra to get a discount, or that the discount isn't in money, but that you'll get something extra instead - something which you may not even need or want.

I happen to be in all those categories at the moment.

So... if I get this right:

Mr. Poor Freelancer bought Mural 1 for circa 400 GBP. Then he bought Mural 2 for 400. That's 800 GBP. If he would ask Spitfire if he could get the remaining stuff in the bundle for 200 (1000-800) he would probably get a "Sorry, no". If he said that he isn't interested in Evo or the Ensembles, and asked if he could get only Mural 3 for 200, he would also get a negative reply, right?

So he'll end up buying Mural 3 for 400 as well, because he can't do it right now, and when he finally buys M4 for 400, he has paid 1600 for a much smaller package than any new customer can get for 999.

For now, he'll end up - as a loyal customer - paying 1200 for Mural 1, 2 and 3 only, again - while any random non-loyal customer can get all 5 volumes for 999... and the reason is simply that he is not on the category which needs discounts the most: he doesn't have enough money in the bank.

I don't need all 5 volumes, and can't afford them at the moment either, I have M1 and M2 and would like to have M3, but just spent a lot of money on unexpected expenses. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that the only way I can get a discount is if I pay 515, and the current offering is 299. And again - unless I'm mistaken, If I pay 515, the "discount" will be two volumes I don't really need (and I have to pay 515 instead of 299 to get them).



> As said this is for owners of Mural 1 and 2.
> 
> So I can understand that someone who doesn't own neither of this and wants Mural EVO only is quite dissapinted.



Unless my numbers are wrong, I can definitely understand that someone who owns M1 and M2 but doesn't need/want or can't afford (or both) the two extra volumes are disappointed.


----------



## brett (Aug 20, 2015)

It's not hard. The solution, of course, is an EVO bundle


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Aug 20, 2015)

I only have Mural Vol 1, so if I want every other Mural lib, what's the damage going to be, inc VAT?


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 21, 2015)

Anthony N.Putson said:


> I only have Mural Vol 1, so if I want every other Mural lib, what's the damage going to be, inc VAT?


999£ - 242£. IMO it should rather be 999£ minus the price you already payed. There has never been a discount as high as this for the initial buyers. Plus the fact that they require you to buy Ensembles. I can only repeat how unsatisfying this offer is to former customers ...


----------



## tokatila (Aug 21, 2015)

Played a few hours with Vol.3. 

Very very happy with my purchase. 

I have struggled many times that con sordino is too soft and normal longs are too powerful, and thankfully blend goes right into the middle of that. I will be using this very much. 

My other favorite, especially with Cellos, is measured con sordino tremolos. Normal tremolos have always sounded too "Vivaldish" for me, and these are soft yet very powerful. 

New "Run" legato type for basses is also helpful. Think about the beginning of Zimmer's "Up is Down".


----------



## esencia (Aug 21, 2015)

Vik said:


> I strongly dislike the idea of only having discounts only for those who can afford them. Freelancers, people with a low income, people with an irregular income, people who may have low income in certain periods (summer) and therefore can't invest in anything new in that period etc usually suffer from the problem that they have to pay extra to get a discount, or that the discount isn't in money, but that you'll get something extra instead - something which you may not even need or want.
> 
> I happen to be in all those categories at the moment.
> 
> ...



As a Spitfire customer and fan of their products.. I think in the same way as you...

The big discount is for a big bundle and only a new customer for that library will be the ones who will obtain that announced discount.. :( sad...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 21, 2015)

Just to clarify, the bundle is not just for new customers, with our "complete my bundle" system any configuration of Murals can be used to discount the bundle further. We are drawing up an infographic of this for help calculating the discounts due.


----------



## esencia (Aug 21, 2015)

I think that the issue we are discussing about Mural users or brand new users is that for Mural1&2 users there is no special price for Mural 3 unless you buy the whole bundle as new customers.. yes.. you discount the price we pay for mural 1 or 2 but reduced with the whole discount..(so is not reducing what we pay, but what should be the discounted price if you buy it bundled)..
That´s why we say that if a Mural1&2 user want to buy Mural 3 , the price is the same one than for a new customer (the special promotion price)


----------



## tmm (Aug 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear you're having difficulties reaching us. We've had a look through our support system and can confirm that the last ticket we received from you was received 4th October 2014 and this issue was resolved. Please inbox us with your query which we will try to resolve as soon as possible. We aim to respond to all support tickets received within 48hrs and have a 90% satisfaction rate, so I'm very sorry to hear about this issue.
> 
> All the best.



Sure, just PM'd you here. I think maybe there might be a bug with the support ticket page? I say that, because I'm not the only one in this thread having the same issue, and wasn't back in June when my tickets started with the Albions bundle promo, either. I was really hoping it was something like that, because I've received nothing but prompt, outstanding support from Spitfire in the past.

Best


----------



## artinro (Aug 21, 2015)

Question: do the Rachmaninov vibrato longs also find their way into the combination legato patches as an additional vibrato layer??


----------



## SuperD (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, I'm really impressed by the walkthrough of Vol.3 and EVOs and I'm so tempted to step in and buy, but reading all of the negative remarks regarding the pricing/bundle only option I am wondering what I should do. I am also in a similar boat to Vik in terms of the financial struggle to pay so much for the libraries... However, I also take my composing seriously and want to invest in the right tools for the job and if that means taking on some debt to get to the next level then perhaps I just have to bite the bullet. The thing for me at this point though is my options for these kinds of libraries is wide open: I've been looking at getting a top quality orchestral library that's well rounded enough to cover most foreseeable tasks, so considering others in the same price range. Ie. Symphobia, 8dio Adagio. So with this offer to get all of Mural I'm stuck wondering what others would recommend I choose. Any advice?


----------



## Vik (Aug 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> the bundle is not just for new customers, with our "complete my bundle" system any configuration of Murals can be used to discount the bundle further


It seems that most people know this, and that the issues people have is that one only gets a discount (as an existing user) if one buys the full bundle – but a number of users are interested in either Mural 3, or only one of the two additional volumes.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 21, 2015)

SuperD said:


> Okay, I'm really impressed by the walkthrough of Vol.3 and EVOs and I'm so tempted to step in and buy, but reading all of the negative remarks regarding the pricing/bundle...


 Not sure there have been negative remarks about the quality of the Library. If you're serious about your work, you can't get better tools that these...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 21, 2015)

I think were seeing a shift of philosophy here by SA to there Bespoke, high end roots. I'm very sad.


----------



## TintoL (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi SuperD,

I don't have mural yet (I was waiting for this opportunity), nevertheless, I do own a good amount of string libraries including all sable bundle. I don't earn my life by making music,but, my humble opinion is that judging by what I got from Sable, there is no contender for what you get. The sound is instantly real, with no over manipulation of the sound. The amount of articulations is breathtaking and the runs and fast articulation on sable are not match by any library in my opinion. 
It is expensive, but, you will not regret it. I would say that the only instrument I rarely use is sable ensemble. I only use it to sketch chords, and still, I have the piano for that. If I were thinking about getting a single library for all uses today with the knowledge I have today about other libraries, I wouldn't think twice and get Mural or Sable.

I would also recommend to put this type of library questions in another different thread.

I hope that helps.


----------



## rJames (Aug 21, 2015)

BTW just to clarify for the record...and because I am loyal Spitfire customer...and because I just bit the bullet because I NEED Mural 3 because even some very core articulations were not in the first 2 offerings (tremolo)...
I am posting this info. At checkout, I see that I am paying 152 pounds for Symphonic Strings - Ensembles... something that is quite useless to me.

The posted discount for Evolutions actually IS a bonus for loyal customers... quite nice of them... except for the stick up the a** that comes along with it.

Yes, I am a working composer, yes I can afford it... its the principle. Just doesn't sit well with me. Not sure what planet you guys at Spitfire are living on.

As it stands Spitfire owes me 152 pounds... I'll keep a ledger. The gloves are off. 

Yes, creating such a good product does give you the power to make deals like this. Being a member of this forum gives me the right to talk about it.

Ouch, at least my doctor uses lube (but he does charge me for it, so I guess its about the same)

Ron


----------



## SuperD (Aug 21, 2015)

TintoL said:


> Hi SuperD,
> 
> I don't have mural yet (I was waiting for this opportunity), nevertheless, I do own a good amount of string libraries including all sable bundle. I don't earn my life by making music,but, my humble opinion is that judging by what I got from Sable, there is no contender for what you get. The sound is instantly real, with no over manipulation of the sound. The amount of articulations is breathtaking and the runs and fast articulation on sable are not match by any library in my opinion.
> It is expensive, but, you will not regret it. I would say that the only instrument I rarely use is sable ensemble. I only use it to sketch chords, and still, I have the piano for that. If I were thinking about getting a single library for all uses today with the knowledge I have today about other libraries, I wouldn't think twice and get Mural or Sable.
> ...



Thanks Tintol. Just the kind of insightful response I was looking for to support my decision. I had chosen to post the message here because people were already discussing Mural bundles which was what I had in mind anyway. Cheers!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi rjames,

Just a quick reminder that Mural 3 is discounted a full £100 from £399 to £299 as part of the Mural "Next Chapter" promo. No need to buy the bundle.

For more info go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (here...)


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope Spitfire re-considers and places Mural Evo as a Module.

To be honest if I really enjoyed Mural Evo by itself I would probably convince myself to get the rest of the volumes.



Spitfire Team said:


> Hi rjames,
> 
> Just a quick reminder that Mural 3 is discounted a full £100 from £399 to £299 as part of the Mural "Next Chapter" promo. No need to buy the bundle.
> 
> For more info go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (here...)




Just to be clear, I don't own any of the Mural volumes. SO if I want Mural Evos I will need to spend $1,500?


----------



## Lex (Aug 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi rjames,
> 
> Just a quick reminder that Mural 3 is discounted a full £100 from £399 to £299 as part of the Mural "Next Chapter" promo. No need to buy the bundle.
> 
> For more info go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (here...)



There is if he wants to buy Mural EVO too, right? I mean the way it works is that if rjames buys Mural 3 you are forcing him to buy Mural ensembles too in order to be allowed to buy Mural EVO? Or this is not correct?

alex


----------



## rJames (Aug 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi rjames,
> 
> Just a quick reminder that Mural 3 is discounted a full £100 from £399 to £299 as part of the Mural "Next Chapter" promo. No need to buy the bundle.
> 
> For more info go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (here...)


Yes, thanks for responding so calmly to my over-the-top injection to this thread.

I have already emailed support to try to change my order. I am downloading Mural 3 only via the Spitfire downloader so you will be assured that I will not have Symphonic Evolutions in my possession.

Someone here had mentioned that it was really like getting the Ensembles for free but that is only (now that I analyze for myself) that I pay more than full price for Symphonic Evolutions.

So, I'm still hurting a bit in the behind (yes, my wallet) but hope that Spitfire will refund and change my order to Mural 3 only.

It was only till I got to the final page in the order that I realized that I was paying 216 pounds just for Symphonic Evolutions and by then I wasn't thinking straight because I need Mural 3 just to finish a project that needs harmonics and tremolos.

Ron


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 21, 2015)

> Just to be clear, I don't own any of the Mural volumes. SO if I want Mural Evos I will need to spend $1,500?



This is correct...for the next 9 days. 

This bundle is TEMPORARY. It expires Sept. 1st and although they haven't confirmed this, I, for one, am assuming that they will then release Mural Evos to anyone else that just wants to purchase that. I could be wrong but I would be shocked if they didn't. It would make no sense to permanently relegate this product to a $2,000 bundle. 

Personally, I would just purchase vol. 3 at the intro price and wait to see what happens after sept. 1st. to grab Evos.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello again. This bundle is not temporary and is in fact nearly a year old (albeit in different guises as and when additions are made). All that will change on the 1st of Sept is it's discount rate. No new bundles will be introduced at this stage.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hello again. This bundle is not temporary and is in fact nearly a year old (albeit in different guises as and when additions are made). All that will change on the 1st of Sept is it's discount rate. No new bundles will be introduced at this stage.




OK so to have someone from Spitfire respond, if I want Mural Evos and I do not own any of Mural I have to spend £999 for Mural Evo?


----------



## rJames (Aug 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hello again. This bundle is not temporary and is in fact nearly a year old (albeit in different guises as and when additions are made). All that will change on the 1st of Sept is it's discount rate. No new bundles will be introduced at this stage.


Is Mural Ensembles really such a bad product that you have to force people to buy it? People who have bought the entire BML line?


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 21, 2015)

Andy's new demo is wonderful as always. His music sounds and feels like a real concert work played by real musicians and not at all constrained by the normal vices endemic to DAWs and technology. Bravo Mr Blaney!


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 21, 2015)

Are the mic positions the same for Mural EVO as the rest of Mural Vol 1&2? And are the stereo mixes ready to download too, for both EVO and VOL3?


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 21, 2015)

> Hello again. This bundle is not temporary and is in fact nearly a year old (albeit in different guises as and when additions are made). All that will change on the 1st of Sept is it's discount rate. No new bundles will be introduced at this stage.



I was referring more to the inclusion of Symphonic Evolutions exclusively in this (and other) bundles as opposed to the Mural bundle itself being temporary.... 

So are you confirming then that Evolutions will ONLY ever be available as part of some kind of Mural bundle??


----------



## The Darris (Aug 21, 2015)

ryanstrong said:


> OK so to have someone from Spitfire respond, if I want Mural Evos and I do not own any of Mural I have to spend £999 for Mural Evo?


+1 to this as well. I think this is on a lot of peoples' minds.


----------



## Apina (Aug 22, 2015)

Of course Spitfire can do whatever they want but I think it's bizzarre to think someone would buy the whole Mural bundle just to get Mural Evo. I would have bought ME if it was available as module but I can live without it and spend the money to something else.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 22, 2015)

The way I read it, Evo is marketed as kind of an "elite" product. 8dio has a simular structure (8VP) with certain libraries (eg. Destiny Choir) being available only to those have over $2k purchases with them.

With SF now being a multi-million $ endevor, I'm sure they have a marketing expert (in-house or consultant) who has planned all this...


----------



## Vischebaste (Aug 22, 2015)

jamwerks said:


> The way I read it, Evo is marketed as kind of an "elite" product. 8dio has a simular structure (8VP) with certain libraries (eg. Destiny Choir) being available only to those have over $2k purchases with them.
> 
> With SF now being a multi-million $ endevor, I'm sure they have a marketing expert (in-house or consultant) who has planned all this...



I'm giving SF the benefit of the doubt and assuming this isn't the case. If it is though, then they might as well take a leaf out of Basil Fawlty's book and put a big banner saying "NO RIFF RAFF!" on the front page of their website.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 22, 2015)

My response to all the hoopla is a simple one...$2200 Canadian for the bundle....it 'ain't' gonna happen for me, no matter how it's setup. All the best to Spitfire though, and I'll continue to use your products and buy what I can. But in my case, based on the excellent string libraries I have already, I simply can't justify the cost for this one. Cheers.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 22, 2015)

> The way I read it, Evo is marketed as kind of an "elite" product. 8dio has a simular structure (8VP) with certain libraries (eg. Destiny Choir) being available only to those have over $2k purchases with them.



Except the key difference here is that v8p allows you to build up to the $2000 mark over time and by buying products you actually want. It also allows you access to a whole variety of exclusive products. Which has the added marketing benefit of potentially tipping people who might already be on the fence about a product.

This policy seeks to ask you to drop $1600 on products you may have no interest in to get one $300 product.


----------



## artinro (Aug 24, 2015)

Spitfire folks, just wanted to bump this question from a few pages back:

Do the Rachmaninov vibrato longs also find their way into the combination legato patches as an additional vibrato layer?? Same question about the "Marcato attacks". Thanks. It's sounding great.


----------



## tmm (Aug 24, 2015)

tmm said:


> Sure, just PM'd you here. I think maybe there might be a bug with the support ticket page? I say that, because I'm not the only one in this thread having the same issue, and wasn't back in June when my tickets started with the Albions bundle promo, either. I was really hoping it was something like that, because I've received nothing but prompt, outstanding support from Spitfire in the past.
> 
> Best



FYI, for anyone who was watching - SF support team got in contact with me (through here initially) and determined that my tickets weren't going through, which is why there was no reply. All is sorted now, and I'll be downloading later today  Thanks again for the awesome support SF!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks TMM we have a large very dedicated and motivated support team now with a 95% satisfaction rate (a great improvement on one of our CEOs score... ahem). However our ticketing system has to cope with a deluge of spam as you would expect from a publicly listed email address. This means sometimes a ticket can fall down the cracks, or sometimes a registration ticket can fall into a spam folder the other way. So if we don't get back within a few working days, check your spam folders, re-send one last time and then feel free to PM us here. Whilst we can't deal with support requests direct on this site we can certainly search out your ticket with just a few pieces of info.

Again we all really appreciate you posting this...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 24, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks TMM we have a large very dedicated and motivated support team now with a 95% satisfaction rate (a great improvement on one of our CEOs score... ahem).



I see what you did there


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2015)

As good as it looks, I'm not using so much money... The reason I chose to go spitfire only in the first place was the "module" philosophy. Because then I could buy what I need. Why change a working plan guys? 
Anyway: Still a loyal customer, but no Mural Evo for me. Not yet anyway! 

Best of luck
Ryan


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey guys, check out Ty Unwin's fantastic demo using Mural Symphonic Evolutions and the Bedlam Piano from our Labs range: . For more info visit: http://bit.ly/1NCrSoj


----------



## TintoL (Aug 27, 2015)

Holy crap these two demos are just amazing.
So inspiring....


----------



## esencia (Aug 27, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey guys, check out Ty Unwin's fantastic demo using Mural Symphonic Evolutions and the Bedlam Piano from our Labs range: . For more info visit: http://bit.ly/1NCrSoj



Nice nice demo!!! wow


----------



## playz123 (Aug 27, 2015)

So nice to see something here from Mr. Unwin. Very much enjoyed his soundtrack for "The History of Ancient Britain" TV series. Very impressive demo here as well.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 28, 2015)

GORGEOUS! WOW!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Aug 28, 2015)

That last one is lovely.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 29, 2015)

Check out this amazing new Mural 3 demo by our good friend Rohan Stevenson:



He had this to say about the lib:

_I’ll say it again; This a stunning library and a genuine game changer because of the quality of performance, recording, and richness of articulations. The thing is composers will get so much inspiration from being able to choose from such a rich palette of articulations. Chances are very few of them will even be familiar with some of these techniques to even know what they have been doing with out._


----------



## playz123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Capt. Brown: Sobering, stunning, beautiful...so very impressive.


----------



## The Darris (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm concerned, is it me or is there a really high end distortion in that last demo? I'm concerned something is wrong with my speakers though I don't hear it on any other demos or tracks on soundcloud.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 29, 2015)

The Darris said:


> I'm concerned, is it me or is there a really high end distortion in that last demo?



I hear no distortion, but I do hear some mp3 compression going on. Where exactly are you hearing the distortion?

Nice cue, btw.


----------



## rapa (Aug 29, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Capt. Brown: Sobering, stunning, beautiful...so very impressive.


Exactly ... Thank you for the words to express my feelings, Frank.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 30, 2015)

After playing with it for a few days I must say I'm really pleased with Vol 3. I love the runs and the Marcato longs.


----------



## esencia (Aug 30, 2015)

rapa said:


> Exactly ... Thank you for the words to express my feelings, Frank.


it´s really beautiful and intimate..
What libraries are you using in this demo?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 30, 2015)

Rohan can confirm everything you hear is in the Mural 3 library. £299 down from £399 offer must end 1st September. More info http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-310-mural-3 (here).


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2015)

The Darris said:


> I'm concerned, is it me or is there a really high end distortion in that last demo? I'm concerned something is wrong with my speakers though I don't hear it on any other demos or tracks on soundcloud.



Yes, I hear something odd, though I wouldn't describe it as distortion - it's a kind of low level scratchy noise that is running throughout, you hear it most clearly at the end. I think it's probably just a Soundcloud artefact, damn them, though it would be nice to have this confirmed. Really distracting on such a beautiful piece from Rohan. For this sort of demo, well worth using The Box or Bandcamp, IMO.


----------



## lucor (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep, I can hear it as well. Not really distortion, but some kind of interference. Otherwise beautiful demo!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 30, 2015)

In this instance, I am more inclined to just 'focus on the forest and ignore the trees'. If one listens carefully there is indeed a bit of 'something' underlying the music, but I don't feel it's sufficient to distract most listeners from appreciating the appealing nature of the demo...at all. I suggests there's a time to pick away at things, and then there's a time to just sit back and enjoy what the composer has offered. And due to the nature of this demo and some very soft passages, some of the compression (?) artifacts may be more noticeable than in other pieces. Bottom line, it's not the library that is responsible, and that's really the focus of this thread. Just my personal thoughts.


----------



## The Darris (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay thanks everyone. I didn't mean to take away from the beauty of the composition because it was gorgeous but that effect just sounded off to me and I more or less was concerned with my system than anything else.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2015)

The composition is wonderful, no question. But a demo's purpose is to evaluate a library - the composition is a lovely bonus. The technical quality very much matters - people are listening to the samples, noise floor, transitions, releases etc. I'm about 95% sure that what we are hearing is a compression artefact and not something baked into the samples, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who would rather not have the 5% worry.


----------



## bradbecker (Aug 30, 2015)

Just took the plunge. Should be interesting.


----------



## Enyak (Aug 31, 2015)

Picked up Vol 3, mostly for the sul G legato, which is nice to have. I can only access it via the individual patch though, it doesn't seem to be included in any of the legato performance patches, even the combination (vol1+2+3) one.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 31, 2015)

To keep consistent with the Sable range this would be classified as part of the decorative palette and therefore would be on its own hence not being presented within a palette.


----------



## Vik (Aug 31, 2015)

Enyak said:


> Picked up Vol 3, mostly for the sul G legato, which is nice to have. I can only access it via the individual patch though, it doesn't seem to be included in any of the legato performance patches, even the combination (vol1+2+3) one.


Well, the Legato Performance patches already have a legato solution... what surprises me more is that the new Marcato Attack samples aren't represented in the legato/performance patches.


----------



## Enyak (Aug 31, 2015)

@Spitfire

Speaking of Sable parity - is the same-note legato feature from Sable being considered for Mural as well?


----------



## Vik (Aug 31, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> To keep consistent with the Sable range this would be classified as part of the decorative palette and therefore would be on its own hence not being presented within a palette.


It would be brilliant if, in the not too distant future, both Mural and Sable could keep their current Legato Performance presets but get an additional "Legato Performance palette" but get an additional "Legato Performance Palette II" with an additional dynamic layer with Marcato attacks. However, what I wonder the most about right now is: when exactly does this promo end... in a few hours – or in a few hours + 24 hours? In other words, does it and at the beginning - or in the end - of Sept 1st (GMT?)?


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Vik said:


> what I wonder the most about right now is: when exactly does this promo end... in a few hours – or in a few hours + 24 hours? In other words, does it and at the beginning - or in the end - of Sept 1st (GMT?)?


Can't speak for Spitfire, but it's usually midnight PST, so if the promo ends on Sept. 1, it's probably at that time....on Sept 1. But if anyone is still thinking about it, perhaps it would be best to not wait until the deadline, which regardless of the exact hour, is fast approaching.  I also expect Spitfire will probably make an announcement soon about the cutoff point.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi there, we can confirm that the promo will let the 1st of September play out, so we'll shut it down around just after midnight EST (which is technically a few minutes into the 2nd but it stops our service dept getting inundated with tickets).

We'll be putting another thread up in a few hours too... its going to be a very very big shock!!!


----------



## micrologus (Aug 31, 2015)

Big shock???


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 31, 2015)

micrologus said:


> Big shock???


A shock to our wallets


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 31, 2015)

On MURAL EVOlutions can someone tell me if their CC#2 is working properly. (Variations slider) It moves just fine here, but we aren't hearing the change as we did on the earlier EVO libs. Thanks


----------



## tack (Aug 31, 2015)

TeamLeader said:


> On MURAL EVOlutions can someone tell me if their CC#2 is working properly. (Variations slider) It moves just fine here, but we aren't hearing the change as we did on the earlier EVO libs.


Ditto. If it does anything at all, I can't hear it.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Just a courteous reminder that our double symphonic strings promotions end today (roughly midnight EST) last chance to get our symphonic strings for up to 40% off!

More info http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-strings-a-new-chapter.html (HERE).

We have also just received this awesome demo by Audio Android, a contextual use of the http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-symphonic-evolutions (Symphonic Evolutions):


----------



## Killiard (Sep 1, 2015)

Your big shock seems to have brought down the Spitfire website! 
I can't wait for the promo to be over - sorry but I've had to bury my credit card in the back garden to make sure I don't spend money I don't have on it


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 1, 2015)

Apologies for server outtage, we got nailed hard by the Albion announcement. We've bought more bandwidth and are back up.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 1, 2015)

Evo is very lush and alive...very pleased with them.


----------



## tack (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm a bit in love with Mural Evo. I can't stop playing with it. It seems like no matter what kind of crazy keyboard mash I invent, it just always sounds so delicious.

On a more practical note, @Spitfire, I hope you'll consider a legato con sord patch for a future Mural update.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for this feedback. In the interim remember the latest iteration of Albion has a beautiful con sord legato... I hear there's a good deal on that product at the moment?


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree Craig and Tack. The Mural Evo is what I always envisioned Evo Grid to become. It's all about the room !


----------



## tack (Sep 2, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> In the interim remember the latest iteration of Albion has a beautiful con sord legato... I hear there's a good deal on that product at the moment?


Ah! I had forgotten about that. I'll revisit it for sure. Though I imagine it's doubled in octaves like most of Albion? This limits its context so there's definitely room for this in Mural.

Albion was the very first library I ever bought.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 2, 2015)

Did I miss the promo? Also, I think I was confused. I thought I could purchase Mural Evolutions if I owned Mural 1/2/3? Do I need to purchase Mural Ensembles too? Complete my bundle has it 450 GBP, which is almost $700 USD to get Mural Evolutions+Mural Ensembles (Considering I wouldn't even use Mural Ensembles).

I hope I am just confused and that isn't the case.


----------



## tack (Sep 2, 2015)

Sean Beeson said:


> I thought I could purchase Mural Evolutions if I owned Mural 1/2/3? Do I need to purchase Mural Ensembles too? Complete my bundle has it 450 GBP, which is almost $700 USD to get Mural Evolutions+Mural Ensembles (Considering I wouldn't even use Mural Ensembles).


This has been the source of much consternation on this thread (and another that discusses the bundle issue directly). You're right: you can only get Evolutions through the bundle which includes Ensembles.

450GBP is the price of Ensembles and Evolutions "sticker" price combined, which means it doesn't seem like there's any bundle discount to be had here by completing the bundle. That sucks, and I wonder if it was intentional. It does seem to me that someone who bought Mural 1, 2 and 3 separately would deserve some kind of discount on the other two products by completing the bundle. Especially considering Ensembles is vastly, vastly overpriced at 250GBP if you already own Mural 1/2/3.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 2, 2015)

tack said:


> This has been the source of much consternation on this thread (and another that discusses the bundle issue directly). You're right: you can only get Evolutions through the bundle which includes Ensembles.
> 
> 450GBP is the price of Ensembles and Evolutions "sticker" price combined, which means it doesn't seem like there's any bundle discount to be had here by completing the bundle. That sucks, and I wonder if it was intentional. It does seem to me that someone who bought Mural 1, 2 and 3 separately would deserve some kind of discount on the other two products by completing the bundle. Especially considering Ensembles is vastly, vastly overpriced at 250GBP if you already own Mural 1/2/3.



reading back through, I understand it now. I thought that you just had to own Mural 1, 2, 3, which although frustrating, makes it understandable.

Ok good to know at least I am not crazy. I would be willing to pay money for Mural Evolutions separately (even more than the list price) but it just feels strange buying Mural Ensembles, knowing I won't use it, just to get Mural Evolutions.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 2, 2015)

With thanks to the contributors to this thread the bundle was indeed incorrectly priced. It has now returned to £1199 a bargain for all discerning strings composers in our eyes. 5 libraries featuring 60 players at the hall.

Many apologies for the howler!


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 2, 2015)

> With thanks to the contributors to this thread the bundle was indeed incorrectly priced. It has now returned to £1199



What exactly does this mean? When was it incorrectly priced?


----------



## playz123 (Sep 2, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> What exactly does this mean? When was it incorrectly priced?


Hm-m, it was 999 GBP yesterday before the sale ended. Is that the price that was incorrect? In any case it's 200 GBP more today. Such is the nature of sales!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 2, 2015)

We wrongly returned the bundle price to its total RRP. The promo price was correct and the current bundle price is now correct. Thanks again.


----------



## gbar (Sep 2, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> We wrongly returned the bundle price to its total RRP. The promo price was correct and the current bundle price is now correct. Thanks again.




Humor. Ar.. arr.


----------



## tack (Sep 2, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> We wrongly returned the bundle price to its total RRP. The promo price was correct and the current bundle price is now correct. Thanks again.


The first post of this thread says the bundle price is £1645, so you might want to adjust that too.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 2, 2015)

> We wrongly returned the bundle price to its total RRP. The promo price was correct and the current bundle price is now correct. Thanks again.



Ah, somehow missed that.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 3, 2016)

For those who might not be aware... It looks like Mural Evo is available as a standalone purchase! Happy new year!


----------



## playz123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yogi108 said:


> For those who might not be aware... It looks like Mural Evo is available as a standalone purchase! Happy new year!



Link please. Sorry, but where are you seeing that?? I just checked the web site and it still says "decided to make them ultra exclusive by only offering them as part of the key bundles."


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't know either way but originally when it came out I could order like I am seeing now and of course it did not go through...maybe it works??!


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 3, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Link please. Sorry, but where are you seeing that?? I just checked the web site and it still says "decided to make them ultra exclusive by only offering them as part of the key bundles."


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/strings/symphonic-evolutions/

Best,
Anders


----------



## playz123 (Jan 3, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/strings/symphonic-evolutions/
> 
> Best,
> Anders


Thanks Anders, but that's the page where it clearly states "are so unbelievably special and unique that we've decided to make them ultra exclusive by only offering them as part of the key bundles." I am looking for a link that says they are on sale separately until January 4th! Please note...I don't doubt they are available separately at this moment, but am wondering where the information is posted on their site. I know the information is correct because it appears I just bought the library (order placed; awaiting confirmation).


----------



## playz123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I don't know either way but originally when it came out I could order like I am seeing now and of course it did not go through...maybe it works??!


Hey Craig, it seems to work today as a separate purchase, but I'm still trying to confirm the reported information. Just placed an order for SE at 199 GBP and the order went through, without telling me this time I needed to purchase other segments of the Mural bundle.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 3, 2016)

I am glad it went through playz123. I HAVE to hold off on buying it right now but it sounds like you will be able to take advantage of this very special offer! Please confirm once you've got it downloaded! It seems like Spitfire changed something on the back end but aren't really advertising it on the front end of the website...


----------



## playz123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yogi108 said:


> I am glad it went through playz123. I HAVE to hold off on buying it right now but it sounds like you will be able to take advantage of this very special offer! Please confirm once you've got it downloaded! It seems like Spitfire changed something on the back end but aren't really advertising it on the front end of the website...


Everything went through okay, Rod, and downloading is now underway. It's 25.81 GB so it may take awhile.  I had no intention of buying anything else right now either, but this has been on my list for a long time, so I decided to take the plunge and invest while I still can. Too good to resist. I have all the Albions, Sables and one Mural plus tons of other Spitfire products, so figure it's a fairly good investment.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 3, 2016)

Glad to hear it worked out Frank! It's been on my radar for some time as well... I may need to do some shuffling around and take the plunge... We'll see....


----------



## The Darris (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey, just curious to know if the Mural Vol 3 Main Mics have been released? I just got Vol 3 and I am only seeing the Alt and Stereo mixes available in the down loader. Any news would be great.


----------



## mark.warman (Jan 3, 2016)

I definitely received Main, Stereo & Alt Mics for Mural Vol 3 in my download from Spitfire. The good news is that their support line is open once more from today (4th Jan). Note that if you've asked for help over the holidays, you need to ask again today.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 4, 2016)

mark.warman said:


> I definitely received Main, Stereo & Alt Mics for Mural Vol 3 in my download from Spitfire. The good news is that their support line is open once more from today (4th Jan). Note that if you've asked for help over the holidays, you need to ask again today.


yeah, I was planning on sending them a ticket later today, after they reopen their support line. Thanks, glad to know it is just a delivery issue versus actually not having those mixes finished yet.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 22, 2016)

I happened to be going through Spitfire's website today for their newest releases and found that the Evo (Mural edition) is no longer available as a stand alone purchase... I ended up getting it in early January... Phew!!


----------

